# What gets your heart beating?



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What do you prefer to hunt predators or game? Is it calling bobcats or stalking whitetails that gets your heart pumping the most? Bear's or elk?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All close in hunting of all species still gets the old ticker going even after all these years.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Predators, close up, and coming fast. I do very little deer, elk, or antelope hunting anymore. When I do, its mostly long distance, spot and stalk, and I hunt for the wall. Maybe thats while I just don't get that adrenaline rush, like when I'm calling in predators.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Both! A bow on deer and a yote with a rifle coming to a call are equal in my book. Just I relish the yote simply because Im helping nature by saving other wildlife and pitting wits.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

zombies nothng gets your heart pounding more..try walking into a dark building with a weak flash liight knowing there is a hive in there.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL Brian Dang I didnt know you knew my Ex Wife LMBO~~~ as far as getting my heart going my Grandkids! Then Bowhunting Deer, Then Predator Hunting!! Any Fox, Bobcat or Yote gets the Ticker running! As Well as a Big ole Fish! Fish Are Predators too LOL!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have to agree with JT coyotes do it for me. Quail would have to be second, the flush at your feet or watching the dog work them is top notch. Deer and elk hunts are limited due to the draw process but are a hoot when you get one..... but it just doesn't happen often enough.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Buzzer fishing for trout is a lot of fun. Lamping foxes is always good, watching those eyes come bouncing in to the call is great. Being around fallow when they are rutting, fighting and grunting can get the heart racing.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hard to say which one gets my heart to pumping more. I love them both! Ther is nothing like a bull coming to your calls or a muley buck stepping out in front of you, or drawing on a bear with your bow. A bobcat sneaking into your calls or a fast charging coyote also get my adrenaline going. I also hunt a lot of coyote calling competitions and the thrill of the competition and the people you meet is something that words can't hardly describe.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm just Glad my Old heart is still pumping*---But my adrenaline rush comes after the kill----be it predator or big game---and it can get bad at times---if it wasn't this way I think-I would quit Hunting---NAW!!----------sb*


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My worst or best depends on point of view was a solo hunt, drop off in the Brooks Range. A grizzly bear checking me out and I was only hunting with handguns. A TC in 45/70 and a Redhawk in 44mag. I left it alone and it did not bother me. Another trip to the same place was two griz cubs and a stand off with them and mom was on the other side of the river chowing down on caribou. One did a false charge and they turned and ran off.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmmm......solo hunt, handgun, grizzly country they are not words that really fit well in the same sentence!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Not Sure I want to Face a Bear of any kind with just a handgun!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Better a handgun than no gun however.

Not that this bothered me...but try sleeping in your sleeping bag with only a tarp over you to keep the rain off. With both griz and black bear scat laying around the area. My buddy slept very light those nights. With a lot of ....what ifs.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Better a handgun than no gun however.
> 
> Not that this bothered me...but try sleeping in your sleeping bag with only a tarp over you to keep the rain off. With both griz and black bear scat laying around the area. My buddy slept very light those nights. With a lot of ....what ifs.


One day one of you might end up as that scat lying around the area!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

On a call said:


> Better a handgun than no gun however.
> 
> Not that this bothered me...but try sleeping in your sleeping bag with only a tarp over you to keep the rain off. With both griz and black bear scat laying around the area. My buddy slept very light those nights. With a lot of ....what ifs.


 I bet there was more than just bear scat on the ground after one scary night !! LOL.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't talk about Brian like that Tom it's not nice!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I was prepared...I had my bells on and pepper spray in hand ha ha. I feel the biggest problem people have is keeping food with them in camp or worse on your person.

Next time......I had the idea of taking flares and using trip wires around camp. At least this way we can see to shoot a bear that got too nosey. I have never seen one...but are there flares that have a pull to fire like on a gernade ?

Personally I was fine...concerned but I slept well.

As for the scat....there was more, moose droppings too







everywhere


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Actually sounds like a great place to go if you're prepared. My biggest rush is getting as close to any game with a bow, be it a turkey or a deer or whatever else.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Brian if you do shoot a bear one night in self defence is that you tag gone?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nope...but you have to pack it out and hand it over to the state..

But I would most likely tag it....sharing with others....this is the bear that I killed that wanted to kill me, I am a bad arse. Just joking...I am not sure what I would do.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats ok then. It would make for a good story to tell about your trophy at home!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

knapper said:


> My worst or best depends on point of view was a solo hunt, drop off in the Brooks Range. A grizzly bear checking me out and I was only hunting with handguns. A TC in 45/70 and a Redhawk in 44mag. I left it alone and it did not bother me. Another trip to the same place was two griz cubs and a stand off with them and mom was on the other side of the river chowing down on caribou. One did a false charge and they turned and ran off.


 Did your bowels have a false charge? Or was it real? LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bahahaha !!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

On the trip alone I had the griz find my kill site in the wind as it was headed toward the creek and once it hit the scent trail it turned and ran directly toward it. Later I had to get out of the tent to do some personal business and saw the bear on the gut pile. I went back to bed and slept good he was distracted from me.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Have you got soft spots on your head knapper?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Scar tissue will help make them not so soft.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I bet you slept better than Todd









He is still trying to come up with a fool proof bear protection.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Slept well, yeah I bet!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

All I know is that I fell fast asleep knowing Todd was not going to be in a deep sleep. Kinda like a dog that sleeps with one eye open.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Todd sounds very bright!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes he may be...I personally have a hard time sleeping that way. Put him on guard and I snore away.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps your snoring is what keeps him awake, and he's to nice to say something.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh no...he made comments







. But I told him I had no problems with it


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I usally sleep well when I go out. I am a late riser because I stay up late, what happens makes for good tales for later times.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I just got back from a black bear hunt. Spent one day of the trip in the harbor due to high winds. When we finally got there the area looked good from the boat and when we got to the hard part to walk the trees had leafed out too much and we watched for a while from were we got to and them started back to call it a hunt and as we were walking a black bear came along a ridge oppisite side, which made it so we could only see the top of the back. He then walked into some trees and was grazing and we could not see him that well and them he walked out into the clearing on the side we were on and it took one shot from a Marlin in 45/70. I ran off and there was not another place to get a shot but, we heard a death bawl and I knew it was down for the count. The bear was found about 20 yds. from the palace that it was shot. I have no pictures of myself due to the excitement it the time but it was a nice bear for the areal. From first seeing it until the shot was about 3 min. total.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on the bear Knapper. That'll get your heart going for sure. How big would you say that he was?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice going knapper, well done! Did anyone else get photo's?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

5.5 ft. and around 300 lbs. that is large for the bears out in Prince William Sound. We were half the way between Whittier and Valdez, it takes my boat about 4 hrs. to get there. We also got some fine shrimp, as well as some yellow rock fish. It was the only bear we saw this year. I is the first time that I have been able to hunt there due to too much snow or boat brake down. New engine last year was out of the water for six weeks.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I will try to get some of them to post.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

knapper said:


> 5.5 ft. and around 300 lbs.


Nice bear knapper, what will you do with it?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey congrats !!!!

How do you get him back to the boat ? I am guessing you skin and quarter.

Todd got a 200 pounder he saw more only one was larger but it stayed in the woods he thought it was going to come in and never did.

Again, good going !!


----------

